# Hydraulic Steering Line Placement



## Red Halo Farms (Sep 21, 2017)

I have a guy doing some work on my 3600 and we are not sure if we have the lines from the hydraulic steering valve to the pistons. Can't seem to find any diagrams showing which line goes where. Can someone pls help with a diagram or 'top line goes to outside'? Really need to get this tractor going. 
Thanks in advance!
Keith
Abita Springs, LA


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/ Diagram of old style power steering hose routing on page 7 for the models with external cylinder.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Keith, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I have a Ford 3600, and below is a description of the power steering line placement:

Your power steering valve has two connection ports for the PS cylinders on each side. An UPPER/FORWARD and a LOWER/AFT connection.

Your cylinders should have two connections facing up. An INSIDE and an OUTSIDE connection.

The UPPER/FORWARD connection on the PS valve connects to the INSIDE connection of respective cylinders.

The LOWER/AFT conn on the PS valve connects to the OUTSIDE connection of respective cylinders.


----------



## Red Halo Farms (Sep 21, 2017)

Gentleman! Thank you so much! Huge help!


----------

